# I have gone mini mancha crazy:))))



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Meet my next new herd member). Mini mancha doeling coming end of december from ear knot acres)).


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Heheh she is tiny! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that!!! I cant wait to see mine ... in about 4 more months!!My Nigie buck looks alot like your doe in coloring, and she/he will be born to a black LaMancha.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, wow how cute


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok so i am trading my large goats for mini lamanchas as well....these pics are from the breeder


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

The first pick was Cookie (Mom)

This is Jewel


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

And this is Reece......what is the best way to register them....they cannt be mdga...because the parents are not recognized....i know there are registries that allow foundation stock that meet standards to registered.....i am wanting to work with mini manchas....can someone recommend a way to get them recorded and with whom???


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Mini LaMancha Registration Problem*

What do you mean the parents aren't recognized? Is it that the parents aren't registered or ? Have you checked into the other two registries who register mini breeds?

The Miniature Goat Registry
http://www.tmgronline.org/

International Dairy Goat Registry
http://idgr.info/index/

Taffy


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

For thenmdga both parents must be purebred and registered as such with f1 crosses......i have several mini mancha does coming that are not from registered stock. I know some of the registries allow them to be included as foundation stock if they meet breed criteria.....i was asking which registry was the right one to use based on peoples experience with this issue......


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Electra552 said:


> And this is Reece......what is the best way to register them....they cannt be mdga...because the parents are not recognized....i know there are registries that allow foundation stock that meet standards to registered.....i am wanting to work with mini manchas....can someone recommend a way to get them recorded and with whom???


You could contact MDGA and ask for papers on them. Or maybe you could try TMGR. The Miniature Goat Registery


----------

